# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Горячий трафик FOREX

## Leads_For_FX

Горячий трафик FOREX по всем актуальным направлениям:

Россия, Казахстан, Беларусь - 14$
Польша, Прибалтика, Чехия - 18$
Италия, Испания, Германия - 20$
Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия - 25$

По всем вопросам:
Наш сайт: https://fxlead.online/
Telegram @Leads_For_FX
Skype:live:.cid.84726ff5ed663bcb

----------

